# Testing of pool bonds snd grounds



## electricbysullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

Would this be of any help?

http://eastbayipssa.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Test-grd-bond1.pdf


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

If you need to test the integrity of the bonds I would suggest a DLRO.


----------

